# Christie



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Do you think Orlando will waive Christie. If so what do you think our chances are of getting him back. I would love to see Doug back in Kings uniform and im sure he wouldnt mind playing less min with the Kings.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont know if it would be more practical for them to waive him or bye him out if they didnt want him anymore. I dont know if they want to, but Im sure sac would go nuts to have him back, someone who passes first and has a great shot selection would do wonders to sub in when Cuttino gets a little out for control (see the first three quarter of every kings game)

Bring Christie back!! (and Barnes too)

wow, we would have maybe the deepest bench in the league if that happened, and B-Jax comes back healthy


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

As Captain Obvious pointed out in the Orlando forum, Orlando would be idiotic to waive or buy him out right now. They can keep him until this summer where he becomes an "expiring contract" which these days in the NBA is nearly as valuable as having a good first round pick and actually get a decent player in return for him. 

But I could definitely see him out of Orlando this summer.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

JNice said:


> As Captain Obvious pointed out in the Orlando forum, Orlando would be idiotic to waive or buy him out right now. They can keep him until this summer where he becomes an "expiring contract" which these days in the NBA is nearly as valuable as having a good first round pick and actually get a decent player in return for him.
> 
> But I could definitely see him out of Orlando this summer.


I agree but he could pull a Gary Payton or Dale Davis and sign with Kings, but knowing Christie I doubt he would that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> I agree but he could pull a Gary Payton or Dale Davis and sign with Kings, but knowing Christie I doubt he would that.


Well they just said on the Orlando pre-game that Christie is being placed on the injured list and may be out for the season possibly having surgery on bone spurs in his ankle that he has supposedly been keeping from everybody.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

JNice said:


> Well they just said on the Orlando pre-game that Christie is being placed on the injured list and may be out for the season possibly having surgery on bone spurs in his ankle that he has supposedly been keeping from everybody.


 :eek8: Wow I just had a read on yahoo never knew about this. Magic seem like they might be better of without Christie but I think this is pretty big blow to Orlando espically if hes out for the whole season including playoffs.

Magic general manager John Weisbrod said that surgery seems likely. Best of luck Doug.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Petrie had the perfect timing with the Christie trade.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It sounds like you guys want Christie back, so I tried to come up with a decent deal. This is the best I could come up with:

Orlando trades: SG Doug Christie (6.6 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
SF Brandon Hunter (2.2 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.0 apg in 5.2 minutes) 
C Mario Kasun (2.5 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 8.3 minutes) 
Orlando receives: PF Brian Skinner (3.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.0 minutes) 
C Greg Ostertag (1.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -6.6 ppg, -1.5 rpg, and -3.2 apg. 

Sacramento trades: PF Brian Skinner (3.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.0 minutes) 
C Greg Ostertag (1.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.8 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: SG Doug Christie (6.6 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 3.8 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
SF Brandon Hunter (2.2 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.0 apg in 5.2 minutes) 
C Mario Kasun (2.5 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 8.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.6 ppg, +1.5 rpg, and +3.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

This leaves you guys a little thin up front so I included a couple of scrubs that could at least give you guys a few minutes. What do you think?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

change Skinner to Willaimson and you have a deal


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Christie would help but only coming from bench. He's getting old now. Not a good defender anymore. Not that we have any better ones but....


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I think we should of send Williamson to Orlando for Christie.. since they needed low post scoring


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't think the Kings would trade anything of worth to have Doug back. Especially with this injury that is gonna possibly keep him out all season.


----------

